# pics of Alexanders SPS tank



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Amazing!!! Alexander's 3 years old ZEOvit reef

I'm so shocked with colors on those acros









enjoy!

http://www.elegancereef.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=106


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

That tank is awesome.

The pink birds nest is the best looking one I have ever seen.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i shouldnt have looked... now i hate my tank.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is another pic.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

that zeovit filtration method looks so promising.... I'm really glad that started with it. I'll give it another month to stabilise, than I'll start loading it with SPS..


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Have you been keeping records of your testing results?

I have been interested in zeovit for a while, and now since there is a USA distributor I may try it. But first, I would like to see some others results that have used it for a while. 
The hardest part is going to be shelling out $ 400.00 for the filter. (yikes)


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Andrew,

Yes, I keep my log since day one.. It is still early to say cause system is up only 3 months but looks promising. So far so good, didn't had any new tank syndromes (algae outbreaks and so) water params are stable and good which have to be cause of zeovit if you see that I have bare bottom on such a heavily stocked tank and I overfeed..

>The hardest part is going to be shelling out $ 400.00 for the filter. (yikes)

You don't have to use Grotech filter for zeolith media, Any old filter (canister or such) powered with pump 1500 lph or stronger will do. Only think to mention is that you need to stir media daily to release bacteria from filter into the tank. Thats not handy with canisters but such can be modded that you build in some sort of clamp or bar so you can shake and stir it more easily..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that is the nicest reef i have ever laid eyes upon.....

holy f*cking sh*t.


----------

